# Further adventures of Tel & Nell in Spain



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Spain.Oliva onwards

We had received information about a beachside free camping area that turned out to be neither beachside nor free, so decided to head for La Mamola, a campsite we have used before. On the coast with its own supermarket (Closed when we were there) and a nice restaurant and bar. They are updating all the pitches with dedicated water and waste so quite a lot of work going on.
The beach area is narrow with grey course sand. The coastline, as in all of the Spanish coastline we visited is still recovering from the horrendous storms that caused huge amounts of damage. After 5 days it was time to fire up the V10 and head for pastures anew.

Thursday 4th November.

Nell had started to suffer from dizzy spells, so we contacted an English speaking Doctor. 2 X-rays and an ear overhaul turned out to be great value for money at just £380.00, thank god for insurance. I suggested a cheaper option would be to take a drop more tonic with the Vera Lyn.
We realised we were becoming addicted with free camping but, like all addictions care is required. We have visited some published free camping areas where if here was a man offering you 10 Euro’s to stay there, you would still depart with huge haste. So it was with trepidation that we aimed the Rexhall towards Torreguadiaro, not far from Estipona. This has been described as a beachside camping area and with the number of Motorhomes on the road and the stunning weather we feared it would be mobbed. What a result, us and two other Campers, miles of sandy beach, a beach bar that was sadly closed and huge amounts of space. The Police I was told are friendly and quite happy for Campers to stay. We were there for 12 days and never any Police presence. This really was a superb place to stay and there wasn’t a morning that went by that I didn’t remind myself how lucky we were. The freedom is hard to explain, but again it starts with the most incredible sunrises, over the sea, luckily, viewable from our bedroom window. I suggested it was romantic, Nell suggested I get up and take the dogs out. The dogs can roam completely free and even though they are 10 plus, became more puppy like. We very soon developed a simple lifestyle. Days soaking up the sunshine and evenings spent together. Bed would beckon at about 9.00 and we would arise with the sunrise feeling fresh and rested. Jonathan our son and Haydn our 5 year old grandson decided to pay us a surprise visit. I have never seen Nell so happy and it was rewarding to see children can enjoy the free things in life and not require a constant supply of cash to entertain them. All too soon they had to return to the UK and as anyone who has shares in Kleenex can tell you the next few hours were fairly moist.
I became aware of an increasing desire to look at the ignition keys, a sure Sign I was either becoming even more unstable or, it was time to move on again.
We spent a couple of hours with various books, magazines and manuals and decided we would like a luxury site with fully serviced pitches, electric, water, TV and internet. The first of our short list was Pinar San Hose in Barbate and whilst to be honest the last couple of miles when the road became even narrower made me glad we had recently stocked up on toilet rolls.
The campsite was worth the effort. with just the odd pine tree planted in the middle of the sandy road. I would think about 50% of the people here are from the UK and there is a vast amount of knowledge about the local area and how good the campsite is.
Never fear, your intrepid reporter in the field will keep you fully informed and updated in the next enthralling episode of Tel & Nells Blog


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very good

Loddy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks - we can't get away a the moment so its good to live other people's dreams.


----------

